# How bad is it ?



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

How bad is it when you will drive 6+ hrs. one way, just to do some surf fishing. My brother and I are driving down early Friday morning and are heading back out Sunday lunch. We will be in OB and would love to get on some bull reds, but are just looking to catch some fish to carry home. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

This time of year I do good fishing in the pass with an outgoing tide.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually do very well in OB with squid this time of year. Bulls cannot resist. Good luck!


----------

